# Real Books



## Arden (Apr 21, 2008)

yay first topic....

alright I don't know if this is a repeat or not,

Name any books that you can say have note worthy praise for legends on (werewolves, morphs, or shapeshifters...ect.ect.)

two that I found were ,
Year of the Leopard Song : (can't remember author)
The Blooding: Pratricia Windsor (last name might varrie ^.^')


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 23, 2008)

Um...City of the Beasts (Isabel Allende) maybe?

Forgive my weaselly ignorance, but what exactly qualifies as note worthy praise?


----------



## Arden (Apr 23, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:
			
		

> Um...City of the Beasts (Isabel Allende) maybe?
> 
> Forgive my weaselly ignorance, but what exactly qualifies as note worthy praise?



well any kind of werewolf book , or one's that deal with old legends 
or actual furry books ^.^ heh heh


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 23, 2008)

> Name any books that you can say have note worthy praise for legends on (werewolves, morphs, or shapeshifters...ect.ect.)



I don't think I understand the question...  you're looking for novels that deal with werewolves/shapeshifters?  Or if you're just looking for furry books, I think there have been a couple of threads on that either here or in The Den...


----------



## Arden (Apr 23, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> > Name any books that you can say have note worthy praise for legends on (werewolves, morphs, or shapeshifters...ect.ect.)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand the question...  you're looking for novels that deal with werewolves/shapeshifters?  Or if you're just looking for furry books, I think there have been a couple of threads on that either here or in The Den...



well it was really supposed to be like , list the books that you have read that involves , werewolves/ shape shifters ....

ok so I sucked at starting this thread >.< but hey it was my first


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 23, 2008)

Okay, here's what comes to mind so far...

_Published for adults:_

--the Mercy books by Patricia Briggs (Moon Called, Blood Bound, Iron Kissed) -- female main character is a skinwalker (takes coyote form), others are werewolves, vampires, etc. (modern-day setting)

--the Kitty books by Carrie Vaughn (Kitty and the Midnight Hour, Kitty Goes to Washington, Kitty Takes a Holiday) -- female main character is a werewolf, plus other weres, vampires, etc. (modern-day setting)

Nadya by Pat Murphy -- female main character is a werewolf  (it's been years since I read this one, and I don't own a copy to refer to, but I think this one was set during the Gold Rush or the old West or that sort of thing)

_Published for children/young adults:_

Blood and Chocolate by Annette Curtis Klause (werewolves, modern-day setting)

Wolf Moon by Charles De Lint (werewolf, medieval fantasy setting)

The Wolving Time by Patrick Jennings (werewolves, medieval setting)

Switchers, Midnight's Choice, Wild Blood by Kate Thompson (shapeshifting to various animal forms, modern-day setting)


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh, duh, shoulda thought of this sooner.

The second book of Jim Butcher's Dresden Files series, Fool Moon, deals with werewolves and other shapeshifters. Some of the werewolf characters return in later books as well, not to give too much away.


----------



## Kindar (Apr 24, 2008)

the one that comes to mind for me is "the wolf's hour" The main character's a werwolf, it's set during world war 2 If I remember correctly.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Apr 28, 2008)

"The Jaguar Princess" by Clare Bell is a terrific one about a werejaguar set in Aztec times.


----------



## Arden (Apr 30, 2008)

woo ^.^ apperently people are gettin it *gives cookies to all* 

I found another one : Cycle of the Werewolf : Steven King


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 30, 2008)

This one kind of fits:

Half Human Half Animal by Jamie Hall.  It's an excellent book on werecreature myth.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 1, 2008)

If we're just listing werewolf novels, "Darker Than You Think" by Jack Williamson and "Wilding" by Melanie Tem are two of my favorites.


----------



## Kathmandu (May 15, 2008)

Kindar said:


> the one that comes to mind for me is "the wolf's hour" The main character's a werwolf, it's set during world war 2 If I remember correctly.



Ah yes, one of my favorites. 

I just finished Alien Tastes by Wren Spencer and it is quite different from any other shapeshift er novel I have ever read. The premise is seemingly whacked when you first encounter it but as the story develops you find it works on many levels and is cool. This is a series of four books so far and although it isn't what I would call great, it is quite entertaining.


----------



## KristynLioness (May 16, 2008)

Mistress of Dragons, Dragon's Son and Master of Dragons by Margaret Weiss have dragons that shift into human form and back. They're quite good =)


----------

